# Blowin' Smoke Big Ass 3rd Birthday Party



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

Photos from the Blowin' Smoke podcast's Big Ass 3rd Birthday Party last Saturday (11/8) at Slippery Rock Cigars in Slippery Rock, PA. My camera's memory card messed up on me so I was only able to get a few photos:



The Blowin' Smoke recording studio was an apartment adjacent to Slippery Rock Cigars were the party was held




Blowin Smoke creator Rob Heming (at right) and the infamous Travis (HUG MY NUTS) of A Minute With Travis fame




Rob, Rob Rob! He just HAD to make and wear this t-shirt specially to bust on yours truly, who is the dapper middle-aged gentleman in the oh so classy Fedora




























Vince got one of the more coveted presents of the night, an official Blowin' Smoke thong. Of course Vince thought it was nose warmer.




The assembled Council of Cretins prepares to record the latest edition of Blowin' Smoke




Rob does final prep work on his notes for Blowin' Smoke




With 25 to 30 guys smoking up an apartment during the party, a number of revelers spent some time outside getting some much needed fresh air.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

that looked awesome


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like yall had a blast.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

good times


----------

